# Is it possible to suspend to disk with GELI?



## yudi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Is it possible to suspend to disk (hibernate) when using GELI for full disk encryption. My setup is listed in [thread=41962]this thread[/thread]. So I am going to have an encrypted container and ZFS on top. There are two options for the swap with this setup, either use a swap file on the ZFS pool or use a separate partition for swap and encrypt that. What I want to know is will either of this work with suspend to disk?

Reading the geli(8) man page does not say anything about suspending to disk. GELI itself has suspend and resume commands but looks like they cannot be used on the files system where the geli utility is stored (so the root pool cannot be suspended?)

And the onetime option does not support GELI suspend. 

Thank you.
Yudi


----------



## yudi (Oct 9, 2013)

Realized FreeBSD does not support suspend to disk.


----------

